# DIY Instructions (Link) Convert Acura to Honda Electric Power Steering



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Lexus said:


> Be easier if you buy a Electric steering unit from a Toyota Prius
> 
> but you also will need the Power Steering Module Computer which is about $90
> 
> in the end no hydraulic pump is needed!


Hi,

The Prius solution sounds like a more elegant final result. But I think it its much more difficult. You need to replace the entire OEM steering column. And then how do you connect the Prius Power Steering Module Computer to a different vehicle?

Wouldn't it be much easier to adapt the MR2 unit to a vehicle that already has a hydraulic pump, rather than replace the entire stock steering column?

Thanks!

Mitch


----------

